# New guy from Michigan



## scott_one (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello all!
I am going be new to Halloween Decorating (above putting out a few static props!) and want to do some really cool stuff! I've wandered around this forum and have already gotten some good ideas! So, I thought I would join, so I could get the most from my visits here!

Thanks to all that contribute!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Scott. There definitely is a lot of talent here. There are also quite a few from Mich., I'll be looking forward to seeing what you make this year.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Scott!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Scott!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome Scott. Michigan is great place to be from. We seem to have a number of Haunters from there.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome Scott, good to have another haunter from Michigan here.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard Scott


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome to the psychward! lol. what part of MI r u from?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You'll find lots of ideas here, and pretty soon you'll be out of storage space.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## scott_one (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the Welcomes!



Dark Angel 27 said:


> welcome to the psychward! lol. what part of MI r u from?


Mid Thumb area, about 20 Min. east of Flint.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

From one Scott in Michigan to another Scott in Michigan welcome to the forum...I'm in Midland.


----------



## Bobbywan (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Scott!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome Scott, In here, help is just a question away. Welcome to the Forum.


----------

